# Poll Crystal Stealthed heads and stealth corners or stock heads and amber corners



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm debating on whether to go with 

1. Crystal Stealthed heads and stealth corners 

or 

2. stock heads and amber corners 

also i will have the syndicate eyebrows to match my grill


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

How about stealth headlights with amber corners? That would look sick!
But it depends on what color car you have also!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......i really like doing this 

my stock car pic










crystal stealth headlights with stock corners










crystal stealth heads with crystal stealth corners










for more pics, check out my gallery....
http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=9739


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

lol @ slayer


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

where did you get those crystals and stealth corners, liuspeed?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

joeyxryan said:


> where did you get those crystals and stealth corners, liuspeed?


email / pm me and you shall find out ! :thumbup:


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

you got a pm liu


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

replied


----------

